# Chanterelles 2016



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Yes he does!!! Ive gotten to know jack over the past few years.. He knows his shrooms and knows how to prepair them!!! Most chefs couldnt come up with this stuff!!!


----------



## LSSUfishmaster (Aug 4, 2008)

Picked my first lower peninsula chants today. I'm assuming they are a different species/variety than what I pick in the UP. Much more fragrant and much meatier texture. Excited to try them with dinner.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Does it smell really fruity and have a yellow spore print ? If so it's probably C. flavus. We have 2 types that I've found around Lewiston, C. flavus and C. phasmatis.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

A few more from this morning, and a couple of Lobsters.


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

yesterday I found hedgehogs ,lobsters ,cinnabar chanterelle, golden chanterelles.


----------



## CWlake (Mar 28, 2016)

That's a great day! Have not seen any hedgehogs this year but they are delicious.


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

CWlake said:


> That's a great day! Have not seen any hedgehogs this year but they are delicious.


costal Oregon there all over the place I just thought they tasted like store button mushrooms .I gave them to the neighbor .I should try the local mushroom to see fi they taste different.


----------



## CWlake (Mar 28, 2016)

the hedgehogs I find are the small variety. they almost have a sweetness to them, nice and firm.


----------

